# Removing fishbites?



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

How?


----------



## Here Fishiee...Fishiee (Feb 12, 2014)

I just snip them off with my braid scissors.


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

I grab them with pliers and pull. They will rip off 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

U are talking about the membrane left after the good stuff eventually melts away, or the fish destroy it. Yes, pliers are best. Using a knife requires you backing the blade with said thumb, and while that does work, it can end badly as I can attest to.


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

SWAngler said:


> U are talking about the membrane left after the good stuff eventually melts away, or the fish destroy it. Yes, pliers are best. Using a knife requires you backing the blade with said thumb, and while that does work, it can end badly as I can attest to.


Actually, the most-difficult fishbites to remove are the ones still gooey. It's a pain to get them off when putting away gear at the end of a day of fishing. I've been using a knife with a needle-like tip, but it isn't satisfactory. Pliers often end up slinging the goo as the mesh rips, and takes quite a tug if the fishbites are hooked twice.


----------



## HarleyMan (Nov 5, 2015)

Braid scissors.


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

I bought a pack last week that doesn't have mesh. I don't like it, it melts right off the hook. Was more like a loose felt


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

capt.joe said:


> I bought a pack last week that doesn't have mesh. I don't like it, it melts right off the hook. Was more like a loose felt




I hope they didn't change the recipe again. 5 ish years ago the bites would last forever. I don't Think they were selling enough and it seemed they changed the recipe to dissolve faster. I hope they didn't change it again. I like them because I know they stay on and I'm not fishing on credit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

I wasn't getting 40-45 min before they fell apart. I hope I got an oddball pack


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Blowtorch


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

SurfFishingMeister said:


> Blowtorch


:thumbup:


----------



## ironman (Oct 18, 2007)

With a sharp knife make a quick slicing motion (away from you) right at the top of the hook eye.:whistling:


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

ironman said:


> With a sharp knife make a quick slicing motion (away from you) right at the top of the hook eye.:whistling:


Might be best solution at times! :laughing:


----------



## jimmiebrown (Mar 17, 2017)

*Needle nose pliers*

I use needle nose pliers and the trick for me is to grab at the bottom and give a quick pull to rip the fabric. If you go too slow it wont work. Also try to scrape off any excess on your pliers before putting them away so that the residue doesn't dry on pliers and create less surface are and less grip.


----------

